# Vw Bmy engine vs CAV



## Salaam2407 (Oct 3, 2019)

Hi guys,


Wondering if any of you can confirm if the VW engine Bmy is compatible with the CAV engine. Meaning if I have an engine BMY and it's damaged, can I replace it with the CAV.
Are they are adjustments needed or can I simple build over. 

THanks to keep me informed. 

Rgds
Sal


----------

